# found pigeon



## cre8ivname (Jul 23, 2011)

I pigeon showed up in my garage yesterday (I live in NE Oklahoma). Looks like he/she has been well loved and cared for. It has some bands around its legs.

White Band:NPA03 AZ683 7
Green Band: AMA807571


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for Caring !

Please keep the Pigeon confined to the garage. If you can, give him/her a good look-over and see if there's ANY sign of injury: pulled feathers, scabs, bare skin, abrasions, scratches.

Get some bird seed at a local store and also provide a bowl or pan of water.

You can start here as far as trying to ID/contact the owner:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/you-found-a-banded-pigeon-now-what-11895.html

http://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm

If you can figure his original location and contact the owner, that's great. Thing is, if the location is far away, the owner may NOT want to retrieve the Pigeon, and may tell you to just release it and it will find it's way home.

Basically, what they are saying is: "I don't want this bird back and I don't wanna hear about him/her anymore...." because if a lost Homer or Domestic ended up in your garage to begin with, and his home loft isn't within about 10 miles of you...then there ain't much likelihood that he/she is going to be able to find home if you release him/her.

If he/she starts becoming lethargic and sleepy, that is a bad sign and let us know this immediately. Again, thanks for helping the Pigeon out !


----------



## orange crate (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a pigeon found also.

There was a storm here with high winds on Friday 7/22/11 in Chicago. Came home to the third floor porch to see a speckled large pigeon walking around on the flower pot bed eating the seeds. Did not fly away. I am guessing maybe she got injured in storm or is confused. Feeding her unsalted peanuts and giving water. neighbor kept it inside last night. She has a yellow band on one leg.
Letters IF on top and below is letters FDYS and around band is numbers 3588. Where does this pigeon belong?
Thanks Marian


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

orange crate said:


> I have a pigeon found also.
> 
> There was a storm here with high winds on Friday 7/22/11 in Chicago. Came home to the third floor porch to see a speckled large pigeon walking around on the flower pot bed eating the seeds. Did not fly away. I am guessing maybe she got injured in storm or is confused. Feeding her unsalted peanuts and giving water. neighbor kept it inside last night. She has a yellow band on one leg.
> Letters IF on top and below is letters FDYS and around band is numbers 3588. Where does this pigeon belong?
> Thanks Marian


are you sure it doesnt says FOYS which would mean you could get help by calling this number :
Foy's Pigeon Supplies
Jerry Gagne Foy's Pigeon Supplies Beaver Falls, PA 15010-
(724)843-6889 [email protected]


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

cre8ivname said:


> I pigeon showed up in my garage yesterday (I live in NE Oklahoma). Looks like he/she has been well loved and cared for. It has some bands around its legs.
> 
> White Band:NPA03 AZ683 7
> Green Band: AMA807571


This might help you locate the owner of this bird good luck .
Here is the contact information for the organization that provide that NPA leg band.

NPA = NATIONAL PIGEON ASSOCIATION. Contact NPA Secretary at [email protected] Please be sure to email us the band number so that we can locate the original owner for you.


----------



## orange crate (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you I will try them. Pigeon is well so far as we can tell. Eating, drinking water, inside at night and pooping. Also able to flap her wings.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

can you guys show pictures of these birds. i am missing some


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

orange crate said:


> I have a pigeon found also.
> 
> There was a storm here with high winds on Friday 7/22/11 in Chicago. Came home to the third floor porch to see a speckled large pigeon walking around on the flower pot bed eating the seeds. Did not fly away. I am guessing maybe she got injured in storm or is confused. Feeding her unsalted peanuts and giving water. neighbor kept it inside last night. She has a yellow band on one leg.
> Letters IF on top and below is letters FDYS and around band is numbers 3588. Where does this pigeon belong?
> Thanks Marian


*Hi ORANGE, IF FOYS 3588 IS A RACING PIGEON BAND SOLD BY FOTS PIGEON SUPPLY THEY KEEP GOOD RECORDS OF WHO THEY SELL BANDS TO. YOU CAN PHONE WRITE OR E-MAIL THEM. PHONE# JERRY GAGNE 724-843-6889 E-MAIL [email protected] YOU WILL NEED TO CHECK THE BAND FOR THE YEAR it will only show the last two numbers of the year 09,10, or 11* GEORGE


----------



## orange crate (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the FOYS number. I did call but they said the owner did not want their number given out. The pigeon is pretty healthy now. She flies away for the day but comes back around 4 or 5 PM to eat. She definitely has been around people. I wonder how she would fare in the wild. Unsalted peanuts in water are what I give her and hope she decides to begin flying home again. I would not know how to deal with winter at this time and what the bird can handle. I have a cat inside so . . .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

orange crate that is a young bird the peanuts are allmost to big for it. If you could find some sun flower seeds that would help maybe some wild bird feed.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor thing is only a few months old. Probably got blown around in the storm and got lost. I don't understand why people wouldn't want their info given out if their birds were found. Might as well just not band them 
Perhaps someone here would be willing to adopt it. Should be young/inexperienced enough to break to a new loft.


----------

